# Help my fish are dying



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem im new to fish keeping (3 months 7 tanks) last night I noticed my Bala sharks had white spots i put them in hospital tank and treated for ich one has white over one eye other discolored today i found my clown fish and twig fish and dolphin dead other two young balas are swimming straight up and down darting once and awhile and like floating? also have angels 20 young all seem to be fine shaking a bit once in a while and a few bottom fish Raphael cat fish is not doing well black ghost knife doing good dwarf parrots ok glass cat fish ok please help lost 5 fish already died 50% water change nitrate down to 40 was 80 (due to well water have since switched to district water for fish no nitrates) nitrite 0 ammonia .12 ph 7.6 have turned lights off to lower stress should I be getting meds due to one shark i removed hat clouded eye?? i have not done any treatment yet just w/c didn't want to use super ich due to ghost knifes PLEASE HELP


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if u have ammonia your tank has not cycled.it would also be good to know what fish r in what tanks.i am in hatzic if u cant find any closer members to give you some established media i have some but not enough for 7 tanks. this will boost you "good bacteria and speed up your cylces. when did you do the w/c and add pickling salt asap.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh if u can also add airstones or if you have hob filters lower the water level for increased airation


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ick appears as tho the entire fish is covered in salt. if its just a few spots my guess would be ammonia poisoning/ scale loss or burn.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

tanks are all finished cycling the 55 gallon I'm referring to i bought already established went through a mini cycle and was fine seems to always have small amount of ammonia but smallest amount showing on test. I have a master tester! and been checking daily. I was told to turn up heat 82.5 and use parma! the shark i removed to hospital tank has now have a complete white eye and slime on him and big white blotches on him? is parma safe for the black ghost knife? is heat and parma the way to go?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yes i do have lots of aeration in all tanks! water changes every week still trying to get all well water out, it caused high nitrates as the well water tested at 40 ppm maybe that's why my ammonia is present! test kit says .25 of ammonia is acceptable can that really do damage alone??? 

Thanks newbie lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can post some pix of the infected it might be helpful


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nitrates r not really harmful . mine r always way up cause of my well water too. worse fro salt water i think.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

If you have good cycled media, then I would do large water changes for next couple of days, and add aquarium salt. You need to try to get fresh, clean water in there and the salt will help the sick fish. Make sure you also use water conditioner. Prime is very good. This is just what works for me. Good luck!!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

One more thing, sounded like things were fine until you got those new fish.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes exactly I guess I have learn t a lesson to quarantine my fish first? I just hope things don't get any worst I'm noticing problems in my 90 gallon has well! (have been re homing fish using same nets I'm learning the hard way) a older red devil is hiding behind filter intake and bottom of tank? clamping fins freaking out once and awhile just bought him on Craigslist as well! other fish in tank seem to be fine? geo has one spot on pictorial fin? I will try to post pics of the really sick bala thats in hospital tank other one has died! lost yesterday in the 55 gal was 1-clown loach 1-twig fish 1-dolphin 1-bala 1-raphael cat fish. young angels all fine dwarf parrots fine plecos fine and 4 young dolphins are ok one a little off? seem to be less active will do another 50% water change today and my lfs sold me a chemical called parma is this ok to use waiting for feedback before i will use! Thank you to everyone for help this is a very stress full time for me I know there fish but there my pets!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=255674&noquote=1


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yes full blown ich dolphins i bought had ich there in the worst shape! looks like they been sprinkled with salt!! darn craigslist!! anyway have done another water change water is perfect have turned up heat to 82.5 and added parma guard now for the waiting game if I should do more PLEASE say so I'm a rookie after all!!

Thank you again everyone for your help!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed you listed a clown fish in your original post, I am presuming you meant clown loach? If thats the case, Im not sure if you read my reply on the other thread you posted on: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/ich-temp-31354/#post255647
Most Ich meds to my knowledge recommend using half the recommended doses for scaleless fish. if you have scaleless fish like clown loaches, you might want to check the label and make sure it's safe for all fish. 
And also, if you have any carbon in your filter , it needs to be removed until after treating with meds.


----------

